# Questions About Aquabid!?



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

I just a few questions regarding Aqua Bid...

I've seen a couple people around her mention it, just curious how many people use it, and how often. I'm contemplating getting a few bettas, but want to know what it's like first. How do they ship the fish? I'm sure it's safe, but I'm warry. Also for the most part, what are your experiences with AB? good/bad/indifferent


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I havent used it mainly because im content with my Petco bettas, but if you have the money (keep in mind shippings kinda expensive) then go for it,they have the prettiest bettas Ive ever seen.

May I make a reccomendation:
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

Edit: NVM, Its in thailand :-(


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't buy fish from Aquabid, but I do love looking at all the gorgeous bettas they have there. Couple things you may want to bear in mind though - find out where the seller is located. If it's anywhere outside of your country (aka outside of the US) you will have to pay trans-shipper fees, as well as shipping fees in the states, because the fish must go through customs inspections at the border, and only so many people can do that.
If you get a breeder that is located in the US, then you simply need to be pay for shipping, but know that can sometimes add up to be pretty expensive depending upon how far away you live from the breeder. It can be an expensive endeavor, but if you really want a well-bred betta, then I suppose that is one way to do it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They do have beautiful bettas on Aquabid.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

Ion wow that is an amazing crowntail!!  to bad its in Thailand, really gorgeous!

and Nataku, I wouldn't be purchasing outside the country, and for the most part, the US shipping rates i've seen have been fairly reasonable (around $10)

If i was to buy anything from AB it would be an emerald/hunter green crowntail...

kind of like this color: http://www.bettatalk.com/images/Black_Green_marble_geno_piebald_male.gif

I've alllways wanted a green betta, but have never been able to find any!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That green betta is absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah! no kidding!


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I have had nothing but good experiences purchasing on Aquabid........There are fish on there that i cant find locally and its nice to find something rather odd or rare...........If you do your homework, there are some sellers who have free shipping on there fish..........My shipped fish have come in an insulated box with a heatpack and newspaper for added insulation..........everyone arrived alive!!.................I, myself havent purhcased anything out of the country though


----------



## anastasiavixen (Mar 30, 2009)

I was wondering, I was looking around that site, and many of the fish I saw seemed to have large bellies or were bloated looking. Here is an example of what I mean: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1239844208

Is that normal for a betta to look like that? I was just curious because I was under the assumption that bloated looking was not a good sign...

There were many beautiful bettas on there too, that copper and black one mentioned above was just beautiful. Would love to have one like that!


----------

